# Best eyescrew holder for lure building/drying



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in the process of building my drying rack and the post here with the designs have been very helpful. I have a question, I favor the design of using a dowel of some sort placed into a sleeve on the drying wheel, what is the best way to grip the eyescrew firmly?
I'm looking for ideas, I will be making large musky baits exclusively so it needs to be strong. I saw one that appeared to be a large exato knife holder but I couldn;t tell. I am using small vice grips now to build but they are,'t very user friendly for drying.

Any help / advice would be much appreciated.

thanks,

Mike


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Here's what I use to hold my baits for painting. Made from 3/8" aluminum rod. I cut a slot in the end the thickness of the eyescrew. Drilled a hole perpendicular to the slot through the rod. I sanded a taper on the holding end. A screw and wing nut tigten down and squeeze the eyescrew. They are cheap, easy to make, and hold tight. They could be placed in holes or holders on a drying wheel.

Andy


----------

